# Shimano 333, what oil?



## s1b (Dec 23, 2018)

What oil is everyone using in their Shimano 333?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 23, 2018)

Shimano makes a Nexus lube for that
https://www.sheldonbrown.com/shimano333.html


----------



## sam (Dec 28, 2018)

sewing machine oil is good for gears in a can


----------

